# games/xboing appears to be broken



## fonz (Jun 11, 2012)

This has been bugging me for quite a while now:

games/xboing compiles and installs just fine but when run the following happens:

```
[b]fonz@ace%[/b] xboing
XBoing - Please wait [i](gecos name here)[/i], initialising xboing ...
XBoing - Error: Xlib Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

Please read `/usr/local/lib/X11/xboing/problems.doc' document for help.

[b]fonz@ace%[/b] xboing -debug
XBoing - Debugging mode activated.
XBoing - Command line parsed.
XBoing - Display system checked.
XBoing - Colourmap created.
XBoing - Please wait [i](gecos name here)[/i], initialising xboing ...
XBoing - Sound system checked.
XBoing - Initialised colour names.
XBoing - Creating windows ....
XBoing - Creating windows finished.
XBoing - Setting WM properties.
XBoing - Changing window attributes.
XBoing - Created all windows.
XBoing - Error: Xlib Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

Please read `/usr/local/lib/X11/xboing/problems.doc' document for help.
```

Anyone know what's wrong? I seem to remember it's been like this for years. I've read the docfile mentioned above, but can't find anything useful in there.


----------



## fonz (Nov 21, 2012)

My apologies for the shameless bump, but I recently tried to build and run this port again and it still gives the same errors. Do you think it would be ok to go and bug the port maintainer?

Fonz


----------



## dinoex@ (Feb 19, 2013)

It should run with:

xboing -usedefcmap


----------



## fonz (Feb 19, 2013)

That fixed it, thanks.


----------

